# Not much of a report...haha



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Kanaka went outta Destin yesterday to try out some spots... We took a little over an hour to get to the first spot (got side tracked by a weedline)... Good thing we stopped at the weedline, we were able to pick up a couple small mahi!!! We dodged most of the rain storms, got a little sprinkle on the outskirts of one huge storm... Tried a few spots and got a few snaps, came back in to a little closer stuff and caught more snaps... To busy trying to catch then take pics.... I even threw out a free line live/dead baits and NO KINGS!!! I usually always catch em but not yesterday!!! 



Boat performed purty well, was averaging 2.8 MPG fluctuating speed due to the rolling seas... and heck at one point I was at 50-52 MPH 5300 RPM still getting 2.5 MPG. My auto-pilot got a good cussing yesterday though, it's real finicky and I have to study up on her... sometimes she would give me an option to put auto plot on sometimes it didn't... Also my units are not putting the coordinates of your location on the screen... More studying up on the units (Lowrance 7HDS if anyone has a clue)...


Mark will throw some pics up too!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I am glad you are going out, you guys got dinner!!! Glad the boat ran well.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Started out with this sunrise.









The captain. As you can see, it was before he started talking at the electronics. 
At the time of this post, kanaka has no public comment about touch screen units.









Found the mahi's under a weedline, will try to convince captain next time that such things are like finding a unicorn and must be fished thoroughly. 
The weedline was under the rainbow, never to be seen again.









What we found at the next spot. :no: Hey, at least we got there. 

Speaking of unicorns, there was a call from the CG about 2 kids on a inflatable unicorn 1 or 2 mi off Henderson Beach. 
Don't know what the outcome was but look at what was in this truck at the ramp.









And as a bonus, the captains feet.









Was a long day but it was a good shake down run to add to the learning curve of owning a new boat.
Thanks for the invite Jason. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get em Jason.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason, got curious about the GPS coordinates not displaying real time. Looked up your manual. 
I know, reading stuff is way overrated. 
But anyway, it said to "touch screen" to get current #s.
Don't know if that was for the chart screen or if say you're anchored, the sonar screen.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be put there checking it out a little more.... fueled up and ready to take Logan out Saturday...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't be learning him no new words.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Kanaka, thanks for looking after Jason, he needs it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Don't be learning him no new words.



Hahaha, I told Nicole since I figured out a few things on it I wouldn't curse the electronics much!!!!:shifty:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Good. And warn him iffn you decide to jump wakes in the pass.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you did good, buddy. dinner and breakin is a lot to say.
from what i hear, just take a better crew next time.:whistling:

jack


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Me and Kanaka went outta Destin yesterday to try out some spots... We took a little over an hour to get to the first spot (got side tracked by a weedline)... Good thing we stopped at the weedline, we were able to pick up a couple small mahi!!! We dodged most of the rain storms, got a little sprinkle on the outskirts of one huge storm... Tried a few spots and got a few snaps, came back in to a little closer stuff and caught more snaps... To busy trying to catch then take pics.... I even threw out a free line live/dead baits and NO KINGS!!! I usually always catch em but not yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That's my sportfishing unicorn with rainbow wing outriggers.


----------

